# PRE Andalusians



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, awesome 

I have 3 Andalusians and a foal on the way in 3 months, and a Part-bred. 

Once you get one, you get addicted, haha!

We're planning on getting more over the years, once we move to a bigger place hopefully.


----------



## LadybugFarm (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a coming two year old Andalusian colt. He is so handsome and fun to work with! I really love him. He is my absolute DREAM horse. When I was younger my Dad took me to see the Lipizzaner Stallions perform in Bozeman MT. We got to go back stage and talk with the riders a bit. They informed me that most and sometimes all of the horses in the performance were Andalusian stallions. I was hooked! It took me 20 years, but finally last year I was able to get my Andy! 

Here is his Sire, Heroe MAC. Gorgeous!!











Here is his Dam, Joya D. She just had a beautiful bay/black colt born in CA.










And here is Destino!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I love the breed but they are too expensive for my taste and use for a horse. i am mainly a trail rider a $30,000 horse for trail riding is a waste of a good horse. If i had a use for them I might buy one.

I wonder how much cow sence they have still in their bloodlines, I know they are still used as a cow horse in Spain, mainly in the bull ring? How does it sister breed (Lusitano) compare to the your Andalusians? And while I am at it the foundation style QH and the Azecta? Yes, I know the QH would be looked at as a common horse almost a nag by some fanning of that breed.


----------



## mfinelli59 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations Ladybug! I know of Heroe Mac (and yes he's gorgeous) and I have a coming three year old that is a Joya D granddaughter! Andy is adorable. Do you plan on doing dressage with him? My five girls are all wonderful. My oldest, Tana, is due any day now (her foal is for sale as are a couple of my other ones). I bred her to Amor de Amigos owned by Camelot Farm. And she is a half sister to Fandango del Sol (a knock dead gorgeous none fading black stallion). Tana looks just like him, too. Visit my web site sometime and you can see them all. Thanks for responding.(www.cornerstoneandalusians.com).


----------



## xxemmabbzxx (Mar 24, 2009)

I absolutely love spanish horses, they are amazing and I would love to own one. Although I do love my horse, an andalusian is just my complete dream horse.


----------



## mfinelli59 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, Kentucky. I do agree that they are a bit pricey, but you absolutely get what you pay for! Once you have one you're hooked! The Andalusian and the Lusitano are both products of the Iberian Peninsula. The Andalusian from Spain and the Lusitano from Portugal. To an untrained eye they seem similar, but I can guarantee you that the Spainiards and the Portugese would disagree!!! I feel that they have maintained the "cow" sense you talked about. That is part of the stictness of the breed registry. They have maintained their incredible ability to perform the moves necessary for cattle work, bull fighting, and battle manuevers. Which is what makes them ideal for the upper levels of dressage. As for the QH and the Azteca, the QH is more meaty and powerful which allows them the quick start and stop, but would be a hinderance in the elevated movements of dressage. And the Azteca is actually a cross of the QH and the Andalusian! I really don't know about them, but I would expect that the cross would be great for cattle work.


----------



## mfinelli59 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Tralissa. I agree about getting hooked. I wouldn't sell any of them if it weren't my business. I also have a foal due, actually any day now (Lord willing!)!!! Good luck with yours.


----------



## mfinelli59 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Emma! Lets hope your dream comes true someday!!!


----------



## xxemmabbzxx (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, yeh me too


----------



## LadybugFarm (Mar 25, 2009)

Kentucky, Andalusians are absolutely worth every penny! Luckily I didn't have to pay $30,000 for my boy. That would have really broke my bank :wink:

I had the privledge of meeting Destino's older brother when I went to CA to pick him up. Rumboso was 5 at the time and in training to be a cutting horse. He was super cowy. The trainer said he had more drive than some of the Quarter horses he was training.

I live in Montana and planned to breed Destino to some of the many Quarter Horses that we have around here. The Azteca is a wonderful breed in itself. With the speed of the Quarter Horse and the short back, upright neck set and rounded croup of the Andalusian you have a really remarkable athlete! Both the Quarter Horse and the Andalusian have wonderful temperments, so you just can go wrong 

My Grandma used to say, "If you want to make God laugh, tell him your plans." Well we had great plans for Destino as a stallion, but have since decided to geld him. He will be happier and I won't have to worry so much if I end up having to board him. Plus there are many many remarkable stallions out there. The world won't mourn the loss of my boy...

mfinelli, I do plan on doing some classical dressage with him. Ultimately I would like to ride him bridle and saddle-less. He is smart as a whip and would really shine in this area. I am currently reading everything I can get my hands on, but the book that has my attention at the moment is "Dancing With Horses" by Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling. He is a true horseman, in my opinion anyway :wink:

Every day that I get to go out and play with my boy I feel truly blessed.


----------



## LadybugFarm (Mar 25, 2009)

Mfinelli! My name is Mindy too! And I'm a certified Equine Massage Therapist! How funny is that!?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

What I mean was using one as a trail horse would be similar to using a Land Rover in place of a Jeep wrangler. it is a better vechile but not needed for what i am doing with one, same with a trained cutting horse.

I was only guessing at $30000 as a price.


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

There aren't many breeds that I don't care for, but Andalusians are certainly my favorite. I had the privilege of training at a ranch with 37 Andalusians, and when I moved, they were exceptionally generous in allowing me to take a couple of them with me! One of them is my personal horse and the other is a High School trained gelding that I used in my lesson program.

My mare is going to foal in about 3 weeks. She is bred to a son of Kianto, Ami MacHugh's amazing stallion. We are anticipating a lovely foal!

I have numerous photos of Apolonia on my website, if anyone wants to check her out! BTW, in today's market/economy, if anyone has the money to spend, Andalusians, just like most other horses, can be found at exceptionally reasonable prices.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> I love the breed but they are too expensive for my taste and use for a horse. i am mainly a trail rider a $30,000 horse for trail riding is a waste of a good horse. If i had a use for them I might buy one.
> 
> I wonder how much cow sence they have still in their bloodlines, I know they are still used as a cow horse in Spain, mainly in the bull ring? How does it sister breed (Lusitano) compare to the your Andalusians? And while I am at it the foundation style QH and the Azecta? Yes, I know the QH would be looked at as a common horse almost a nag by some fanning of that breed.


Hey there is nothing nagish about the quarter horse. They are phenomnal in there own way. I used to ride them all the time for barrel racing reining and dressage. But to answer your question they do have some ok cow skills. we used to mock bull fight with them in the arena. it was quite fun.

I loved the andalusion, however I ended up with a Canadian. Because the andalusion was to expensive. ( but I do think they are gourgeous). but wanted something i could trail ride and do endurance.

Either way my boy looks the part of the andalusion and has the height. But is versitle like the quarter. You can do classical dressage with him then take him on the trail. Nothing fazes him.

But I do have to say thy are still abeautiful breed.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

LadybugFarm said:


> Kentucky, Andalusians are absolutely worth every penny! Luckily I didn't have to pay $30,000 for my boy. That would have really broke my bank :wink:
> 
> I had the privledge of meeting Destino's older brother when I went to CA to pick him up. Rumboso was 5 at the time and in training to be a cutting horse. He was super cowy. The trainer said he had more drive than some of the Quarter horses he was training.
> 
> ...


There is an old saying a good stallion makes an even better gelding. Not to say that your boy isn't good. but you are right there is alot of andalusions up for stud. But i think he would have produced some nice aztecas. they are a neat crossbred.

That is also neat what you want to train him. I am teaching my boy to go bridleless. he can walk, trot and perform most of his tricks without the rein aids. right now. Hopefully we wil do some canter work soon.
I am not using any bodys methods but my own though.

But good luck with him and keep us updated on his training


----------



## LadybugFarm (Mar 25, 2009)

LDblackhorse, I LOVE your boy! He is absolutely gorgeous. I haven't ever seen a Canadian in person, but my grandmother did when she was in Canada. She saw the Canadian mounted force and even went to their barn to see the horses relaxing in the their stalls, getting groomed, bathed, ect. She brought back pictures and WOW! Those horses were absolutely stunning. I fell in love.

One thing that I like about Destino is that he is a little on the small side. He is two and just about 15 hands. I didn't want one that was going to be bigger than 16 hands. Some of them are so huge and overwhelming, to me anyway. Plus they are very easy keepers and don't require a ton of feed like some of the warmbloods and draft crosses (which I also really like.)

I will definitely keep you updated on Destino's training. It's going to be fun!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I certainly WISH I had one Hopefully my next big equine purchase will be a pre...I'd like to wait for the friesian to grow up first though. Owning one baby is enough right now :wink:


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

LDblackhorse, 
I whole heartly agree with you. I am a proud QH rider and owner. I was playing with a believe of mine that owners of certain breeds of horse look down on other breeds. At the same time I don't think people with that believe would admitt to it.
I am assuming this is true. I could be wrong. 

And as much as I would love to have a trained reined cow horse or cutting horse that are too much for my skill level and certain uses for one as well.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

LadybugFarm said:


> LDblackhorse, I LOVE your boy! He is absolutely gorgeous. I haven't ever seen a Canadian in person, but my grandmother did when she was in Canada. She saw the Canadian mounted force and even went to their barn to see the horses relaxing in the their stalls, getting groomed, bathed, ect. She brought back pictures and WOW! Those horses were absolutely stunning. I fell in love.


Those would have been warmblood or warmblood/TB crosses. The Canadian breed was almost extinct until recently, and the RCMP hasn't gone back to using them.


----------

